# Subsidy Password for Motorola C115



## sanzay (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a motorola C115 which I got with a Hutch prepaid connection bundle that came with the mobile phone and SIM itself.I want to sell that motorola C115.The problem is that whenever any SIM other than Hutch is inserted it is asking for some SUBSIDY PASSWORD.
*Can anyone tell me how to make the motorola C115 accept SIM of all networks.  The IMEI NO. is 353684005266733 *


----------



## crYpteRR (Feb 7, 2006)

Dont know if it works...I got it off some website long time back.

Type in this code

*#7777 2 66 5 2 999  3 44 2 55 55 2 66 *


----------



## sanzay (Feb 15, 2006)

That does not work!!
Ne ways thanks!!


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 15, 2006)

sanzay said:
			
		

> I have a motorola C115 which I got with a Hutch prepaid connection bundle that came with the mobile phone and SIM itself.I want to sell that motorola C115.The problem is that whenever any SIM other than Hutch is inserted it is asking for some SUBSIDY PASSWORD.
> *Can anyone tell me how to make the motorola C115 accept SIM of all networks.  The IMEI NO. is 353684005266733 *



LOL .. 

First you buy at low rate now want to sell

he he .. Piracy .. haan

This accounts to piracy .. in the sense that .. first purchasing the phone at subsidise rate. .. then changing the service provider

Naughty boy


----------



## sanzay (Feb 16, 2006)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> This accounts to piracy .. in the sense that .. first purchasing the phone at subsidise rate. .. then changing the service provider



I don think that's piracy bcoz I have retained the same number i.e changed my handset only the SIM remains the same so remains the service provider.
So,my handset remains unused to me and I have got the full right to sell it as I have legally bought it with a bill.
The service provider here did not disclose initially to me that the handset would work only with SIMs of their network only.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think you can call it piracy although I'm not saying that it's legal to do what sanzay wants to do. The legality will be governed by Hutch's own policies. If someone can post Hutch's policy on this matter, it would be of great help to determine the legality of this procedure. 

@sanzay: The operator doesn't have to specifically tell you that the handset will work only with Hutch. As a consumer, you should know all the facts before putting your money down. I'll let this thread run but I ask members to not post the procedure unless it has been verified that it's perfectly legal.


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 23, 2006)

@Mod if u find this illegal pls delete this..
I found the following ... But i think u have to pay

*www.foneszone.co.uk/unlock_form/Motorola/C115.php



> Enter your details below and submit, once payment has been completed you will then be sent your gsm unlocking codes via email so that you can unlock your Motorola C115 from the comfort of your home, without the need for cables and software. To avoid delays please ensure your email address is correct!.


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats for UK Vodafone ...


There is no site in india that do unlocking for Hutch.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Feb 26, 2006)

if u hv opted 4 the lifetime offer bundled with handset, then i guess u hv no other option but 2 remain with hutch 4 six months, only after that will the handset accept other SIM cards. dunno 4 sure, plz verify this info.


----------



## sanzay (Feb 27, 2006)

It was not on lifetime offer bundle.


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 28, 2006)

It can be unlocked only at Hutch .. you cannot do it yourself


----------

